# Meet Three Havens Twinkletoes, and "Stormy!"



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

God blessed us with another good, and simple kidding from Bee; what a huge answer to prayer!! 

This time 'round she had the strongest contractions and pushes she's ever had - I think the increased Alfalfa pellets (thanks goathiker!) and the raspberry leaves (thanks Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis!) did a great job. I gave Ewe-Ter-N after kidding (she wouldn't take it before) and the afterbirth came right out. Awesome.

The doeling, Twinkle, was first. Beautiful dusty Chamoisee, born in Bee's trademark half-diving position. Because Bee is a wide girl she hasn't had a problem with that. Twinkle came out beautifully. I helped pull a bit, as I usually do.

The buckling, Stormy (named by my mom since it was POURING outside at the time) came out back feet first -- another Bee norm. He had a big butt, but once I got his hocks out he just needed a few good pushes from Bee and firm tugs from me, and he was out!

Bee loves being a mom more than anything, and is very relieved to only have two this time to concentrate on. They are beautiful and hearty. They got up right away and got the hang of nursing quickly. 

I'm planning to let them out for a bit today, so we'll get pictures soon! Right now Bee's in the nursery and getting the royal treatment. I'm keeping her up on her warm molasses water, alfalfa pellets, and raspberry. Ran out a double dose of our herbal dewormer to stay on top of things. She looks great.


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! :hi5: very pretty mama and can't wait for more pics


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats....!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's recovered like a champ. I am thrilled to see how she's kept condition.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! It is always great when a kidding goes well!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

pretty girl!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I bet she is glad that is over with. Good going Bee job well done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! What cuties!! Congrats!!  :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bee looks great Danielle ! She has such sparkle in her eye !
She is looking at you with gratitude and love , thats for sure 
Well done Bee , your beautiful  
And HoneyBee and Bill send their love too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prepare yourself, here come the pictures!

The light grey Chamoisee is Twinkle, the doeling. The darker Chamoisee is her buckling brother Stormy. Stormy was napping so we didn't get as many pictures. He is adorable and angelic. He is available as a wether pet, and if he is reserved before he is a week old, we will have him disbudded for you. Otherwise he will have horns. 

Twink is a sass machine. We are verrrrry tempted to keep her. Will have to see what Ginger gives us first.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw gorgeous!! I REALLY like the bucklings red color ^.^


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh my so cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love their colors , wow ! So pretty  Twink is adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee likes to throw that rich red.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe!!  soo sweet!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You get the award for nicest kid coat I have seen!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Chadwick said:


> You get the award for nicest kid coat I have seen!


Kids coats are available from Custom Pet & Tack.  They are super nice. Somewhat water resistant (though not proof) on the outside, and fluffy on the inside.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Kids coats are available from Custom Pet & Tack.  They are super nice. Somewhat water resistant (though not proof) on the outside, and fluffy on the inside.


Love them..... Thats were we got ALL of our girl's coats from and soon to be the show sheets.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh so adorable. Love twinkle she looks like a keeper to me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twinkle has been moved up to keeper status  We couldn't help ourselves.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! They are so pretty! I'm so happy that Bee had such a good , healthy delivery for you :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Liz! We're hoping and praying that Ginger follows suit. We are halfway done kidding for spring.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The kids are growing well, and I am always floored by how good a momma Bee is. Her eyelids were pale today so I'm going into hyperdrive and giving her a double dose of our herbal dewormer 3x a day for three days. That's always done the trick in the past. Them parasites best stay away from my baby Bee. :veryangry:

We had another outing today too! They've found their "springs" lol!! <3


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww poor Bee . 
Blast those parasites !!!!!!

Springs , lolol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Color is already coming back to Bee's eyelids, thank God!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yay! Thank God for herbs ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the herbs are working.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Patti is in love with these kids. She even tries to follow them back to their stall when it's time to put them away. She babysat them all day.


----------

